# critical skill visa



## OzzyOzzy (Jun 10, 2016)

I have found a job at a management consulting firm, as a consultant but unfortunately they are a bit hesitant to take me up on the basis of the title of my skill on my permit saying the position they have for me (consultant) is not necessarily "corporate general manager"-my critical skill and furthermore they fear that if Dept of labour audits them it may not be a positive outcome.


As such I wanted to know, whether a critical skill visa limits you where you can work, and your advice on this matter.



Secondly I wanted to know if I can apply for permanent residency on the back of this visa (1 year critical skill) I currently have without having to have a job offer


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

You can only apply for a PR once you have a permanent job offer/contract.

Technically your job title as per your visa should exactly be the same as per your employment contract.If you go and apply for an extension to your current 1 year CSV visa with an employment offer that differs from your CSV job title, Home Affairs may turn you down, as they are very strict when it comes to matching the CSV category/title and the job title on your employment contract.

The company is indeed correct by refusing to accept your visa, as you first need to go an apply for an extension of your current visa so that it ties up to the job title that they have given you.However approval of that extension by Home Affairs is another matter altogether due to the reasons I have explained above.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

joe117 is exactly right.

@OzzyOzzy - could they not word your contract to say Corporate General Management Consultant?


----------



## expat_too (Aug 4, 2016)

joe117 said:


> You can only apply for a PR once you have a permanent job offer/contract.
> 
> Technically your job title as per your visa should exactly be the same as per your employment contract.If you go and apply for an extension to your current 1 year CSV visa with an employment offer that differs from your CSV job title, Home Affairs may turn you down, as they are very strict when it comes to matching the CSV category/title and the job title on your employment contract.
> 
> The company is indeed correct by refusing to accept your visa, as you first need to go an apply for an extension of your current visa so that it ties up to the job title that they have given you.However approval of that extension by Home Affairs is another matter altogether due to the reasons I have explained above.



With regards to extension of 1 year CSV, which forms would you use. would it be a renewal or change of existing conditions??


----------

